
COVID-19: Excess mortality statistics and their comparability across countries - open-source-ux
https://ourworldindata.org/covid-excess-mortality
======
tomohawk
Related:

[https://ourworldindata.org/excess-mortality-
covid](https://ourworldindata.org/excess-mortality-covid)

If you jump down to the Sweden section, you can see that Sweden reached zero
excess mortality in the last part of June.

Excess mortality is a much better measure of than just looking at 'covid
deaths' (whatever those are). It can show whether or not what a government
counts as covid deaths or not are accounting for all of the unexpected deaths
or not. It can also account for the fact that practically any decision made by
the government to fight covid may have unintended consequences (more suicides
due to isolation from lockdown).

------
thepangolino
This looks like a lot of hand waving to explain away the differences in
reported excess mortality resulting from the different government responses to
the pandemic (lockdown/light lockdown/no lockdown)

